# Bike-Touren im Münstertal



## zizo (7. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Anfang Oktober bin ich ein Wochenende lang mit Kollegen auf einem "Team-Building-Wochenende" mit Unterkunft in Münstertal. Wir werden den Samstag zur freien Verfügung haben und da wir 6-7 MTB'ler sind, wollen wir die Gelegenheit nutzen für eine schöne Bike-Tour. Die Organisation des ganzen hat mich getroffen. Da ich mich dort aber überhaupt nicht auskenne, bin ich auf eure Hilfe angewiesen.

Folgende Streckencharakteristika wären klasse:

Länge: ca. 50-70 km, 800-1600 hm
möglichst wenig Straße
gerne Schotter-Waldwege
sehr gerne Trails, die aber technisch nicht zu anspruchsvoll

Habt ihr entsprechende Vorschläge? Hab schonmal was von Belchen läuten gehört. Wer oder was ist das und lohnt sich das?

Bin dankbar für jede Hilfe. Vielen Dank im Voraus.

zizo


----------



## mangolassi (8. September 2007)

Hi zizo,
vom Münstertal auf den Belchen ist schon ne ziemliche Schinderei, ist halt der zweithöchste im Schwarzwald, so um die 1000 hm.  Lohnt sich aber als Ausgangspunkt für ne Tour. Man kann im Münstertal so beim Kloster St. Trudpert hochfahren über den Heidstein und die Krinne. Da kann man sich dann überlegen, ob man Richtung Schauinsland oder Richtung Blauen fährt. Zum Blauen gehts dann über den Belchen, Hohe Kelch und Kreuzweg. Da kann man dann runter fahren zur Kälbelescheuer und runter nach Sulzburg. Oder halt oben weiter zum Blauen und nach Badenweiler runter, da gibts auch ne Menge trails. Da kenn ich mich aber gar nicht so aus, gibt  sicher Leute, die sich besser auskennen da unten, ich hör das immer  nur von unseren Radladenkunden. 
Ich würde den Schauinsland favorisieren. Da gehts dann vom Heidstein über Wiedener Eck und Haldenköpfle. Auf dem Schauinsland hat man dann jede Menge Trails zur Auswahl, zum Beispiel den Studentenweg übers Rappeneck runter. 12 km Singletrailabfahrt hat man ja nicht an jeder Ecke. Meistens trifft man Leute die man fragen kann. Müsste  man alles ganz gut mit den Wanderkarten vom Landesvermessungsamt BaWü finden, 1:50000 sind die, steht offizielle Karte des Schwarzwaldvereins drauf. Oder nen Tourguide bei Bitou anheuern, bei 7 Leuten könnte das ja bezahlbar werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaka (11. September 2007)

Hi zizo, im Münstertal sind 5 Touren ausgeschildert. Die schwarze hat ca. 55 km und ca. 1550 hm. Die Strecke ist eher einfach und auch mit einigen Asphaltkilometern gespickt. Beim Fremdenverkersamt bekommst du hierzu auch eine Karte, mit den eingezeichneten Touren.

Gruss Chaka


----------



## zizo (12. September 2007)

Hallo Ihr beiden,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

@mangolassi:
hab mich bei bitou informiert. Ist nicht ganz billig. Da ich die Befürchtung habe, dass das aufgrund des sportlichen Anspruchs einiger Kollegen eher zu einer gemütlichen Kaffeefahrt wird, lohnt sich das m.E. nicht. Ist aber für private Ausflüge ein sehr guter Hinweis.

@chaka:
Die fünf Touren habe ich inzwischen auch gefunden. Die längste wäre für mich ok, muss da aber mal mit meinen Kollegen konferieren. So ein bißchen hab ich ja doch den Anspruch, sie zu ihrem Glück (>1000hm) zu zwingen ;-)
Werde mir mal die Karte zuschicken lassen.

Danke nochmal.

Gruß, zizo


----------



## zizo (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

nun muss ich doch den Thread nocheinmal nach oben schieben:

Morgen ist es nun soweit mit o.g. Firmenwochenende. Wir haben uns jetzt für die ausgeschilderte Tour MÜ3 entschieden (Münstertal - Kohlerhof - Sonnenhaldeneck - Spielweg - Münstertal).
War jemand von euch kürzlich in der Gegend und kann mir Infos geben bezgl. Fahrbarkeit/Beschaffenheit?
Ein Kollege meinte, z.T. seien die Touren durch Stacheldrahtzäume, etc. unterbrochen. Stimmt das? Kann ich mir eigentlich nocht vorstellen.

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß, zizo


----------



## Pum4d4ce (28. September 2009)

ein geile tour ist zur kälblescheuer hoch und dann auf dem kamm richtung staufen , kommt dann grunern weider raus. fast nur singletrails , bissel forstweg.
dann gibts nochd en weg auf der etzenbacher höhe richtung staufen, schöner weg, aber auch einige sehr anspruchsvolle stellen wo anfänger auf jeden fall schieben müssen ohne protektoren *grins*.

mfg


----------



## gerdi1 (29. September 2009)

Pum4d4ce schrieb:


> ein geile tour ist zur kälblescheuer hoch und dann auf dem kamm richtung staufen , kommt dann grunern weider raus. fast nur singletrails , bissel forstweg.
> 
> mfg



meinst du den Weg, der am Gabler Eck anfängt und sich dann in 4 verzweigt?

Grüßle

Gerd


----------



## Pum4d4ce (23. November 2009)

ja den mein ich
man muss dann erst mal 100 sehr steile meter hochschieben und dann gehts runter


----------

